# Silver Duckwing Pheonix ?



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I originally thought this chick to be a Silver duckwing Pheonix. I still kinda think it but the head and neck is much lighter than the pics I have seen. Is there another breed that looks like this ?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

That's a silver duckwing Phoenix. Had heaps and heaps of them for a while. No doubt about it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome thanks ! I thought it was but kept second guessing myself


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

had never heard of these so had to google them, fantastic looking birds.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Little skittish but very personable if they end up friendly!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The pattern on the feathers looks like my Easter Egger chicks. Otherwise, it doesn't look like an Easter Egger.


----------

